# Next Hamm Show?



## Shadow_Eyed

Right, i had just come to terms with the fact that I wasnt going to go to Hamm, and after seeing all the wonderful new reps people have got, im entering a depression!!! Whens the next show?!!!


----------



## madaboutreptiles

I think the next Hamm show is in september


----------



## Philcw

Yeah i think it is 13th september


----------



## Declan123

i feel the same way mate, im real pi:censor:ed


----------



## Storm Python

*Im gonna go providing i can get on this coach!!!:whistling2:*
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/off-topic-adult-18/105162-september-hamm-doom-bus.html


----------



## Shadow_Eyed

Philcw said:


> Yeah i think it is 13th september


I dont know if i can wait that long!! :lol2:


----------



## SSamm

ill hopefully be going to that one... its allready booked off work.. so i better go!! lol


----------



## joe0709

StormTrooper said:


> *Im gonna go providing i can get on this coach!!!:whistling2:*
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/off-topic-adult-18/105162-september-hamm-doom-bus.html


ahhh cant see it is it in the 18+ ? what am i missing ? lol


----------



## Storm Python

joe0709 said:


> ahhh cant see it is it in the 18+ ? what am i missing ? lol


Crazyness my friend & lots of mischief.:whistling2:


----------



## Iliria

whats the december one like?


----------



## joe0709

StormTrooper said:


> Crazyness my friend & lots of mischief.:whistling2:


oo:oo: i want in


----------



## cornmorphs

i wont be going.. got rheda the weekend b4 and cant go to both.. shame, i have been to the last 7 shows in hamm


----------



## Jamie

Shadow_Eyed said:


> I dont know if i can wait that long!! :lol2:


there is a reptile fair in Essex on July 5th, which is a bit closer!


----------



## Shadow_Eyed

Jamie said:


> there is a reptile fair in Essex on July 5th, which is a bit closer!


Whats that like though? Size? Choice?


----------



## emma_fyfe

come to hamm in september!:no1:


----------



## Shadow_Eyed

emma_fyfe said:


> come to hamm in september!:no1:


Im already there! Still gutted i didnt go!


----------



## emma_fyfe

Shadow_Eyed said:


> Im already there! Still gutted i didnt go!


aww! you'll end up with loads of snakes if you go lol


----------



## madaboutreptiles

cornmorphs said:


> i wont be going.. got rheda the weekend b4 and cant go to both.. shame, i have been to the last 7 shows in hamm


 
What date is Rheda?


----------



## Shadow_Eyed

emma_fyfe said:


> aww! you'll end up with loads of snakes if you go lol


Hopefully! :lol2: Iv got a bit of saving to do ready for it!!


----------



## amber_gekko

Palmanda said:


> What date is Rheda?


 
Sept 6th


----------



## c1booth

how much is it to go to hamm 
and were exact is it:bash:




emma_fyfe said:


> come to hamm in september!:no1:


----------



## amazoncat

Hamm is in Germany - not very far from Amsterdam (really quite to England) 

My partner and I are hoping to go. I want to stock up on some cresties and possibly some day geckos for Andrew.


----------



## monitorfan666

i realised i duno frig all about HAMM either lol
so yeahh how much is it???? tarr


----------



## emma_fyfe

monitorfan666 said:


> i realised i duno frig all about HAMM either lol
> so yeahh how much is it???? tarr


cost me £75 for the coach, and 10euros to get in: victory:


----------



## monitorfan666

emma_fyfe said:


> cost me £75 for the coach, and 10euros to get in: victory:


looks like im gonna have to start saving then haha and so will me grandparents lol


----------



## emma_fyfe

monitorfan666 said:


> looks like im gonna have to start saving then haha and so will me grandparents lol


Its the reps you'll have to start saving for, once you start buying its hard to stop!


----------



## monitorfan666

emma_fyfe said:


> Its the reps you'll have to start saving for, once you start buying its hard to stop!


yeahh true, if you cant make it over there yourself, can you give someone a list of what you want or something?? and give them the money to buy them


----------



## emma_fyfe

monitorfan666 said:


> yeahh true, if you cant make it over there yourself, can you give someone a list of what you want or something?? and give them the money to buy them


you could, but its better to go yourself then you know exactly what your getting


----------



## monitorfan666

emma_fyfe said:


> you could, but its better to go yourself then you know exactly what your getting


yeahh dunno if ill be able to make it 

off to quite a few shows this year though

cant make it to barking  cuz im seeing iron maiden same day lol


----------



## amazoncat

Another point to mention is I'm sure I read somewhere that all under 16's must be accompanied by an adult.


----------



## thalie_knights

Hamm in December, imo, is pretty pants,its busy but for variety of animals etc its the bare minimum,basically whatever wasnt sold at the september show..if you cant wait,theres Houten show in holland in april..


----------



## jaykickboxer

as all the leos are just bout to start hatching surely theyll be loads of them in sep, i wanna go but wanna drive myself anybody no where i can book a ferry id prefare to take the shortiest way possible dont care about what itcost within rason id be interested to no how u get there ferry from where to where and anybody else driving i could maybe follow


----------



## purejurrasic

sept is best for 08 hatchlings, dec not bad for left overs and deals.


----------



## amazoncat

you can get the ferry from Essex to Holland and then it's only three hours drive or something to Hamm. Sorry I'm not sure what it costs, though I doubt it could be a fortune.


----------



## the-tick

really interested to going in sept, what price are the tickets ?


----------



## Faith

the-tick said:


> really interested to going in sept, what price are the tickets ?


Woooo hooooo 
You have to go Tick  
Its a great trip we will look after ya 
Think the tickets are £75


----------



## the-tick

Faith said:


> Woooo hooooo
> You have to go Tick
> Its a great trip we will look after ya
> Think the tickets are £75


What to get in (not including travel costs) ?


----------



## Grakky

are coach to the show spaces on sale yet for Sep?


and if they are are there any left lol?


----------



## Faith

the-tick said:


> What to get in (not including travel costs) ?


oh no travel cost on the coach is £75 and €10 entry for the ticket in


----------



## Young_Gun

the-tick said:


> What to get in (not including travel costs) ?


The coach from your pick up point to hamm and back to your pick up point was £75 for the March show, I 'think' its the same price for the September show, I shall be booking mine as soon as places are let out for booking, was a great trip and definitely recommend it, tickets were pre-booked and 10 euro was collected from everyone before the show and tickets collected in the cafe prior to the show


----------



## Faith

Grakky said:


> are coach to the show spaces on sale yet for Sep?
> 
> 
> and if they are are there any left lol?


not yet think they are still tweeking things at the mo


----------



## Bmolle

Philcw said:


> Yeah i think it is 13th september


(off topic)my bday.

wish i could go


----------



## Grakky

Faith said:


> not yet think they are still tweeking things at the mo


 
aaaah ok cheers


how long does the coah trip take?

(not fussed just out of interest)


----------



## the-tick

ahh right I may do it then (trying to persuade furrag as well)

just looking at passport prices (lost mine) £72 !!!!!!!


----------



## the-tick

arse £150+ to spend to get to and stay at hamm to buy a yemen and setup that will cost about £150................


----------



## Faith

Well we left on the friday at 8 pm ish 
and got to hamm about 6 am on saturday.
Left hamm at 5 ish and got back to ashford at 2 am ish 
but had lots of stops and a few delays  

All in all its a well worth it trip 


Tick im sure even if you dont spend a penny (cent) then you will have an experience never to forget


----------



## Grakky

Faith said:


> Well we left on the friday at 8 pm ish
> and got to hamm about 6 am on saturday.
> Left hamm at 5 ish and got back to ashford at 2 am ish
> but had lots of stops and a few delays
> 
> All in all its a well worth it trip
> 
> 
> Tick im sure even if you dont spend a penny (cent) then you will have an experience never to forget


 
where in the heck is the ashford truck stop thingy, can't find it on google maps lol

or is it just in the eurotunnel park area?


----------



## the-tick

it would be to get the yemen and setup for Juney but doubling the price due to the poxy home office (and my carelessness when moving) grrrr


----------



## Faith

Grakky said:


> where in the heck is the ashford truck stop thingy, can't find it on google maps lol
> 
> or is it just in the eurotunnel park area?


Go on to Coachtotheshow.com ~ Home 
That will tell you where it is 
Its not a bad place for a truck stop either


----------



## Faith

the-tick said:


> it would be to get the yemen and setup for Juney but doubling the price due to the poxy home office (and my carelessness when moving) grrrr


I know they are ripping people off with the price of a renewal now its only cus of these chip thingys


----------



## the-tick

ahh so no need for hotel then.....hmmmmm


----------



## Faith

There is all night parking at the truck stop so if ur driving there you may as well drive back lol 
depending how much sleep you get on the coach lol


----------



## the-tick

can't drive so may have to ask brother in law lol unless anyone from the croydon area going ?

(there goes my PS3 plans lol)


----------



## Philcw

So how does the 'quarentine' work when bringing reps back?


----------



## the-tick

ok ok looks like I am sold


----------



## johnc79

Philcw said:


> So how does the 'quarentine' work when bringing reps back?


 Yeah I thought this to? What papers do you need to bring reptiles back into the uk?


----------



## Rainwater

johnc79 said:


> Yeah I thought this to? What papers do you need to bring reptiles back into the uk?


CITES papers for the CITES animals....and you can grab an importers licence for journeys over 7? hours by applying on the internet...


----------



## Shadow_Eyed

When people go to these shows, do you normally have a good look round everywhere before buying later in the day, or do you try and fly round quickly and grab the first bargain you see???!!


----------



## Rainwater

Shadow_Eyed said:


> When people go to these shows, do you normally have a good look round everywhere before buying later in the day, or do you try and fly round quickly and grab the first bargain you see???!!


The best bit of advice that anyone gave me was ''if you want it, grab it before its too late''

I saw a blazing blizzard adult...thought hmm maybe check a few other places and we'll think...went back and it was gone!!! I preorder the morphs and animals I REALLY want now...and impulse buy on the day!


----------



## Young_Gun

Shadow_Eyed said:


> When people go to these shows, do you normally have a good look round everywhere before buying later in the day, or do you try and fly round quickly and grab the first bargain you see???!!


Bit of both, but one thing I will say is, if your going the show for a certain thing or a certain couple of things, then get them, I went mainly for Boiga, saw a couple at the start and decided to come back for em, all gone and didn't see any more there at all.

If its somethin common like leos, corns, carpets, chams etc then take a note of the price, if its not mentally cheap then come back to it.


----------



## Shadow_Eyed

Cheers Rainwater/young gun :no1: 

Cant wait for september! :lol2:


----------



## chameleonpaul

I am going in September !!!

Whats the queing like to get into the show ?
Im going with mum cause im 14, and im already saving !!

When will tickets be on sale do you think ?
Im a bit worried about the animals dieing on the way back though


----------



## Rainwater

Shadow_Eyed said:


> Cheers Rainwater/young gun :no1:
> 
> Cant wait for september! :lol2:


Me either...well excited!!



chameleonpaul said:


> I am going in September !!!
> 
> Whats the queing like to get into the show ?
> Im going with mum cause im 14, and im already saving !!
> 
> When will tickets be on sale do you think ?
> Im a bit worried about the animals dieing on the way back though


We got our tickets on the door! Hmm the queueing is usually chocka block first thing in the morning I've heard but we were late because we broke down last year...about 2 hours late and no queues!! Don't be worried about animals dying on the way back...these coaches have been running for years and its not common in the slightest!


----------



## Young_Gun

chameleonpaul said:


> I am going in September !!!
> 
> Whats the queing like to get into the show ?
> Im going with mum cause im 14, and im already saving !!
> 
> When will tickets be on sale do you think ?
> Im a bit worried about the animals dieing on the way back though


I brought a lot of stuff back Paul (assumin it's you SmallPaul?  ) and everythin was perfect, I know loads of people who went and everythin was perfect also 

Queues will be busier than March because the show is busier, get your ticket, hold it up and just push through people waiting to queue, its not nice but they won't think twice about doin the same to you.


----------



## Rainwater

Young_Gun said:


> Queues will be busier than March because the show is busier, get your ticket, hold it up and just push through people waiting to queue, its not nice but they won't think twice about doin the same to you.


Nope, they have no manners!!!


----------



## Shadow_Eyed

Young_Gun said:


> get your ticket, hold it up and just push through people waiting to queue, its not nice but they won't think twice about doin the same to you.


Ooh, i love a good bit of queue pushing!! :lol2:


----------



## Rainwater

Shadow_Eyed said:


> Ooh, i love a good bit of queue pushing!! :lol2:


Pushing past BO is really not loveable...sweaty


----------



## Young_Gun

Shadow_Eyed said:


> Ooh, i love a good bit of queue pushing!! :lol2:


Don't worry, you won't when your there, my Mrs had to hang off my arm to stop me lampin some ignorant german :censor::censor:'s


----------



## Shadow_Eyed

Young_Gun said:


> Don't worry, you won't when your there, my Mrs had to hang off my arm to stop me lampin some ignorant german :censor::censor:'s


:lol2: Il get the german dictionary out then and start practising a few useful phrases!!!


----------



## jaykickboxer

im from croydon and hopefully going aloth im not sure if im gonna drive or ruff it on a coach im thinking bout getting a pair of leachies but worried bout them dying as ive gotta better ways of blowing a grand ,can i keep em on my lap as dont mind keeping everthing else in storage as im sure il buy a few hundred quid worth of leos and dont kind risking a few hundred but if i lose the leachies il be gutted


----------



## jaykickboxer

why would u need to speak german everyone should be able to speak english it the proper language!


----------



## Young_Gun

jaykickboxer said:


> im from croydon and hopefully going aloth im not sure if im gonna drive or ruff it on a coach im thinking bout getting a pair of leachies but worried bout them dying as ive gotta better ways of blowing a grand ,can i keep em on my lap as dont mind keeping everthing else in storage as im sure il buy a few hundred quid worth of leos and dont kind risking a few hundred but if i lose the leachies il be gutted


Freekygeeky brought back a pair of Uroplatus Phantasticus, she informed the coach organisers and arrangements were made, her geckos got home nice and safe and sound all snug and safe 

You can't keep animals anywhere other than in the hold.

140 or so people won't on the coaches and I think 2 people reported loses, one was someone bringing back fragile geckos who didn't delcare them to the organisers so there was nothing they could do to help out, like they did for Freekygeeky


----------



## Rainwater

jaykickboxer said:


> why would u need to speak german everyone should be able to speak english it the proper language!


Well you'd think so - I couldn't find a table at Hamm and I went to the ''information desk'' - COULDN'T SPEAK ENGLISH!!! ALL THEY SAID WAS ''I DONT KNOW''

Grr...then again...it's their country so they have ever right to speak German lol


----------



## chameleonpaul

Young_Gun said:


> I brought a lot of stuff back Paul (assumin it's you SmallPaul?  ) and everythin was perfect, I know loads of people who went and everythin was perfect also
> 
> Queues will be busier than March because the show is busier, get your ticket, hold it up and just push through people waiting to queue, its not nice but they won't think twice about doin the same to you.



Il just run through everyone - - im small !!
Yeah Roy its me 

I really cant wait, and hope to meet some people on the Coach.
Whats the coach like ?
Uncompfy ?
Jase told me about how it was uncompfy for him but hes like 6ft lol


----------



## Young_Gun

chameleonpaul said:


> Il just run through everyone - - im small !!
> Yeah Roy its me
> 
> I really cant wait, and hope to meet some people on the Coach.
> Whats the coach like ?
> Uncompfy ?
> Jase told me about how it was uncompfy for him but hes like 6ft lol


Coach is actually quite good for what it is, your always gonna be a bit uncomfy, but someone small like you should be able to tuck yourself up into a ball or somethin  the chairs slide out slightly into the aisle so you get more room and they have good leg room 

The coach itself is good, it does what it needs to, gets you from A to B, if your goin from Manc I can probably sort a lift out if you can get to Lime street


----------



## Rainwater

I don't think they're that uncomfortable...my bum didn't hurt lol


----------



## Shadow_Eyed

Do the coaches have reasonable leg room? Im quite tall and coaches and planes are normally right uncomfortable!! :lol2:


----------



## Young_Gun

Shadow_Eyed said:


> Do the coaches have reasonable leg room? Im quite tall and coaches and planes are normally right uncomfortable!! :lol2:


Most legroom I have had on a coach apart from a luxury one that cost 4 times the price, my mates not far off 6"1 I think and he didn't fare too badly.


----------



## johnc79

Rainwater said:


> CITES papers for the CITES animals....and you can grab an importers licence for journeys over 7? hours by applying on the internet...


Its as easy as that?

Sorry for the silly question, I don't understand the CITES??


----------



## Young_Gun

johnc79 said:


> Its as easy as that?
> 
> Sorry for the silly question, I don't understand the CITES??


Appendices I, II and III

Anythin that's Appendix I you need relevant Appendix I paperwork sold with the animal, anythin Appendix II or III you need a receipt of sale for.


----------



## johnc79

So I take it the seller suplies the paper work and for things like king snakes and hognose morths i'd be ok?


----------



## Young_Gun

johnc79 said:


> So I take it the seller suplies the paper work and for things like king snakes and hognose morths i'd be ok?


Yup they do, for hognoses and king snakes you would need a receipt only as they are Appendix II.


----------



## johnc79

Thats great, cheers for that. I have never thought about going over because I did not know it was so simple.


----------



## purejurrasic

Hi all

You will only need an SVS transport licence if the animals your bringing back are part of a commercial activity.If they are for your personal collection, and you are traveling with them then the coach trip is outside the scope of the regs.

If they are a commercial activity, then you would need special permission from us as they would then indeed be covered under the Welfare in transport regs.

And depending on where you getting off the coach, you may need a Stage 2 licence for transport over 8 hours.


----------



## amazoncat

My partner and I are really keen to go to Hamm in September but as he speaks German and has friends in Germany he wants to visit he would like to do it on the way back home from a longer trip, which pretty much rules out joining others on the coach. Has anybody travelled back from any of the European shows by train? If so how did it go? Any problems carrying live animals etc.

If not we will have to persuaded my sister to come so we can use her car but I think the train would be the easiest for all of us if we are allowed to transport the animals that way.


----------



## purejurrasic

I would think that you would need to check with each train operator regarding their own rules.

Sorry, cant help much !


----------



## Hamish

Young_Gun said:


> I brought a lot of stuff back Paul (assumin it's you SmallPaul?  ) and everythin was perfect, I know loads of people who went and everythin was perfect also
> 
> Queues will be busier than March because the show is busier, get your ticket, hold it up and just push through people waiting to queue, its not nice but they won't think twice about doin the same to you.


just do the same as about 8 people done at march, stand behind me :lol2: i took a small train of people to the door and stopped the rest getting through till our group was in :whip:


----------



## amazoncat

> I would think that you would need to check with each train operator regarding their own rules.


Yeah, we figured that would be the case. I just wondered if anybody had done it before.

Cat x


----------



## Young_Gun

Hamish said:


> just do the same as about 8 people done at march, stand behind me :lol2: i took a small train of people to the door and stopped the rest getting through till our group was in :whip:


Are you the big gentleman with the mint cobra walking stick?


----------



## chameleonpaul

Young_Gun said:


> Coach is actually quite good for what it is, your always gonna be a bit uncomfy, but someone small like you should be able to tuck yourself up into a ball or somethin  the chairs slide out slightly into the aisle so you get more room and they have good leg room
> 
> The coach itself is good, it does what it needs to, gets you from A to B, if your goin from Manc I can probably sort a lift out if you can get to Lime street


I think I will be getting it from Manc.
But im with my mum cause im under 16 etc, and she will have extra money :whistling2:


----------



## Young_Gun

chameleonpaul said:


> I think I will be getting it from Manc.
> But im with my mum cause im under 16 etc, and she will have extra money :whistling2:


No worries, see you there


----------



## chameleonpaul

: victory:
Im sure I will think of more questions i need to ask before like.


----------



## Grakky

I'm sure it's been asked before, but is there much of a language barrier there?
being in Germany and all, 

all I can do is say hello, you are a cow and count to twelve :lol2:


----------



## purejurrasic

Grakky said:


> I'm sure it's been asked before, but is there much of a language barrier there?
> being in Germany and all,
> 
> all I can do is say hello, you are a cow and count to twelve :lol2:


Nah, not really, I cant speak any german, but not really had any problems, theres always some one around that speaks english !


----------



## skimsa

I've decided im going who want to sit next to me : victory:


----------



## Hamish

Young_Gun said:


> Are you the big gentleman with the mint cobra walking stick?


if by big you mean fat then yep that was me :lol2: i didnt see anyone else there with a cobra stick : victory:


----------



## chameleonpaul

I may have missed it on the thread as i have read through but cba again.
Whats the date for the september show ?
Mum needs to book off work.


----------



## Grakky

purejurrasic said:


> Nah, not really, I cant speak any german, but not really had any problems, theres always some one around that speaks english !


 
goooood good, that was what I was a little worried about, getting language confused and ending up paying 100euros for a classic corn or somthing :lol2:


----------



## purejurrasic

chameleonpaul said:


> I may have missed it on the thread as i have read through but cba again.
> Whats the date for the september show ?
> Mum needs to book off work.


Its Sat 13th, so the coach will leave on friday 12th, and i recomend booking the monday after as well, cos it knackers you out !!


----------



## Young_Gun

Hamish said:


> if by big you mean fat then yep that was me :lol2: i didnt see anyone else there with a cobra stick : victory:


I prefer big, more polite :razz:

I was the youngish bloke who asked you were nige was so I could return his pillowcase :lol2: got there in the end cheers


----------



## Hamish

Young_Gun said:


> I prefer big, more polite :razz:
> 
> I was the youngish bloke who asked you were nige was so I could return his pillowcase :lol2: got there in the end cheers


good to know nige got the pillow case back, from the look of some photos on this site he will use it plenty :lol2:


----------



## purejurrasic

Hi young james, Looks like we found you guys a real nice coach for sept !

Only 2 years old ! 

Watch out for the news !


----------



## Rainwater

purejurrasic said:


> Hi young james, Looks like we found you guys a real nice coach for sept !
> 
> Only 2 years old !
> 
> Watch out for the news !


#

When do the seats go on sale hun?


----------



## purejurrasic

A couple of weeks we think, just sorting some fine details out, some times, new pick up points etc


----------



## Rainwater

purejurrasic said:


> A couple of weeks we think, just sorting some fine details out, some times, new pick up points etc


oooo well excited!!!! cant wait!!!! highlight of my year for sure...


----------



## purejurrasic

Few changes since you went last time, no sight seeing trip of petrol stations, no que to buy tickets, free t shirt !


----------



## Rainwater

purejurrasic said:


> Few changes since you went last time, no sight seeing trip of petrol stations, no que to buy tickets, free t shirt !


lmao i enjoyed my stay at the calais petrol station...escorted by a luxury mini bus driven by extremely polite french people...who were sooo quick and efficient in rescuing us (and our vehicle!).

Free t-shirt? Really? Cool :no1::mf_dribble:


----------



## purejurrasic

Knowing you, you'll get on the wrong coach and end up in scotland !


----------



## Rainwater

purejurrasic said:


> Knowing you, you'll get on the wrong coach and end up in scotland !


God please don't say that, you'll jinx me!! Anyway, Scotland over that bloomin petrol station any day!! I must have read about three ''French for Beginners'' books I'm surprised I'm not fluent!! It was sooo cold that night though wasn't it!!


----------



## purejurrasic

Just had the quote for the luxary coach, and it would work out around £170 per person based on 30 people, so on that basis, we have decided not to go with it.

Sorry to those who were interested, but its a lot of money !


----------



## chameleonpaul

God thats exensive. lol
I hope I dont miss the tickets on sale.
Will they go in like a day ?
Thanks for the date of the show mate.


----------



## purejurrasic

chameleonpaul said:


> God thats exensive. lol
> I hope I dont miss the tickets on sale.
> Will they go in like a day ?
> Thanks for the date of the show mate.


I doubt they will go that fast, but who knows !

We are planning on having more then ever, with a third coach, so hoping that everyone who wants to go , can.


----------



## chameleonpaul

Well I shall be getting it from Mancs probs 
Hope I do get a seat lol.
Well 2.


----------



## Shadow_Eyed

Cant wait for this. Definately going to go, its gona be awesome. Are there free T-Shirts again?!! :mf_dribble:


----------



## tarantulabarn

Shadow_Eyed said:


> Cant wait for this. Definately going to go, its gona be awesome. Are there free T-Shirts again?!! :mf_dribble:


yep same shirts, different date, if enough people want it the third coach will run from cardiff-bristol-reading


----------



## AuntyLizard

I know this may be an odd question but would I be able to move around the coach stretch my legs because my back would go into spasams if I couldnt.. 

liz


----------



## Young_Gun

:bash:

Not sure if I can go now, might be doin my basic in august 

Someone bring me back somethin pretty if I give them some pennies?
:flrt:


----------



## Shadow_Eyed

Young_Gun said:


> :bash:
> 
> Not sure if I can go now, might be doin my basic in august
> 
> Someone bring me back somethin pretty if I give them some pennies?
> :flrt:


Whats your basic?! lol

Id be happy to help out bringing something back, although i dont live near you!! I do live just round the corner from Schip though, who I think you have been to? !!


----------



## Athravan

*sobs* I won't be going to Sept Hamm because we have unwittingly scheduled the honeymoon in September and we get back just a day before Hamm (and will be skint from all those cruise cocktails!).


----------



## the-tick

what methods of payment are there ??


----------



## Shadow_Eyed

Athravan said:


> *sobs* I won't be going to Sept Hamm because we have unwittingly scheduled the honeymoon in September and we get back just a day before Hamm (and will be skint from all those cruise cocktails!).


What kind of excuse is that??!!  :lol2: Only jokin, congratulations! : victory:


----------



## Young_Gun

Shadow_Eyed said:


> Whats your basic?! lol
> 
> Id be happy to help out bringing something back, although i dont live near you!! I do live just round the corner from Schip though, who I think you have been to? !!


Never been there, I was jokin but thank you for the offer, wouldn't be any point bringing anythin back as basic means my basic trainin, for the army, 14 weeks of glorious abuse followed by passin out parade, then 22 weeks of learnin to be a soldier with some brains 





the-tick said:


> what methods of payment are there ??


Paypal, postal order or cheque AFAIK.


----------



## the-tick

cheers  so when it's up for booking we make the booking on the site and then send payment brill


----------



## Young_Gun

the-tick said:


> cheers  so when it's up for booking we make the booking on the site and then send payment brill


Yup 

Then you get a confirmation of payment, and before the show (two weeks or so I believe) you get your boarding passes and show/coach info and rules sent to you


----------



## chameleonpaul

Young_Gun said:


> :bash:
> 
> Not sure if I can go now, might be doin my basic in august
> 
> Someone bring me back somethin pretty if I give them some pennies?
> :flrt:


I can probs bring something back for you Roy.
Is ya trust me :whip:
Thats a bummer that you cant go though 
Whats happens if you go to aother country?
You have to get rid of your reps ?


----------



## Grakky

are they ready for bookings yet?

I've been a bit dormant on the forum for the past few days, just wondering if I had missed the coach seats go on sale.


----------



## purejurrasic

Sorry, missed this post,

No they are not yet available.


----------



## tarantulabarn

One of the things holding us back from releasing tickets is finding collection points for the West country coach, if you all want one.
Ideally Cardiff-Bristol and reading


----------



## Triangulum

I'm Defernetly coming.
Just waiting for the bookings.
Hopefully come back with some nice Milks, and possibly a GTP and maybe some RETF's.


----------



## treeboa34

*Hamm September 08*

do we have to book through this site Steve? there are threee of us wanting to go from Oldam again !


----------



## tarantulabarn

treeboa34 said:


> do we have to book through this site Steve? there are threee of us wanting to go from Oldam again !


Yep all bookings thru the site, nice and easy, hopefully by the end of the week we will have hamm and snakeday ready


----------



## Grakky

tarantulabarn said:


> Yep all bookings thru the site, nice and easy, hopefully by the end of the week we will have hamm and snakeday ready


 
are you gunna be announcing it on here?

if not giv'sa bell when they're up plz? ...although if you are extreeeeemley busy I'll understand lol


EDIT: are you still doing that thing where we can reserve a seat then wait 'til payday?


----------



## ViRMiN

"vodka" and "ViRMiN" registering an interest in the next trip! : victory: I'm sure I can find my way to the coach pick-up point... pity it's not central Manc though


----------



## chris_wade

i have to spaces in my car for the september hamm trip if anyone wants to chip in and that


----------



## emma_fyfe

chris_wade said:


> i have to spaces in my car for the september hamm trip if anyone wants to chip in and that


might be tempted!


----------



## chris_wade

yeh come along  will be a right laugh.


----------



## emma_fyfe

yeh would be fun, either that or the coach 




chris_wade said:


> yeh come along  will be a right laugh.


----------



## chris_wade

well the offer is there, and to anyone else


----------



## emma_fyfe

chris_wade said:


> well the offer is there, and to anyone else


will probably take you up on it, i'll ask greg later : victory:


----------



## chris_wade

ok nice one, let me know


----------



## emma_fyfe

chris_wade said:


> ok nice one, let me know


will do, are you on msn?


----------



## chris_wade

im not tonight no  not on my comp


----------



## emma_fyfe

chris_wade said:


> im not tonight no  not on my comp


oh ok, that'll explain why i'm getting no reply then! lol


----------



## Sarracenia

I have been planning to go on the coach to the September Hamm for a while now, but am uncertain on something: Do I need to bring a poly box with me, or can I easily get one inside the show itself?


----------



## Young_Gun

Sarracenia said:


> I have been planning to go on the coach to the September Hamm for a while now, but am uncertain on something: Do I need to bring a poly box with me, or can I easily get one inside the show itself?


Do either, there are plenty at the show for sale, mahoosive ones for like 8 euro or bring your own, I brought one of my own and one bought at the show back with me.


----------



## ViRMiN

Is there an exact date in Sept? I might have it booked off work already but, with 120+ hours owing, it shouldn't be a problem!


----------



## Shadow_Eyed

chris_wade said:


> i have to spaces in my car for the september hamm trip if anyone wants to chip in and that


How bigs your car? :lol2:


----------



## Mujician

Would people be willing to bring back anything for some money towards the cost of their travel? Maybe not for this next show, but generally?


----------



## Shadow_Eyed

Mujician said:


> Would people be willing to bring back anything for some money towards the cost of their travel? Maybe not for this next show, but generally?


Providing I do go in sept, as im hoping to go, id be happy to bring something back :no1:


----------



## Faith

ViRMiN said:


> Is there an exact date in Sept? I might have it booked off work already but, with 120+ hours owing, it shouldn't be a problem!



I think its the 13th of sept 
take a look on Coachtotheshow.com ~ Home they might have it up 




Mujician said:


> Would people be willing to bring back anything for some money towards the cost of their travel? Maybe not for this next show, but generally?


If the person your asking to collect something is traveling with the coach i dont think its allowed for you to pay the person. But im not 100% on that you would have to PM Tony aka Purejurassic or Steve Tarantulabarn


----------



## ViRMiN

Yep, the 13th Sept... thank you Faith... I am indeed booked off work on holiday!

I fancy a couple of weeks in Germany and a trip over to Hamm for the event... bonus! : victory:


----------



## Faith

lol no worries 
The coach trip is a great experience 
i would 100% say when you get to the que walk along the wall so you can cut in easier 
Also take a mini fan with you and plenty to drink as it get very very very hot in there and all the other people seem to stink of B.O 

Oh and make sure you grab something to eat before the show as the cafe that we went to serve doughnuts and weird sandwiches, easy enough if you speak german but not so easy for people that dont lol


----------



## ViRMiN

Having read your comments, I'm becoming more inclined to fly over and make my own way down! Besides, I'd only get death-threats for snoring on the coach! :blush:


----------



## Faith

The problem if you fly over is you cant fly back lol 
there are no problems being on the coach at all im just a fussy cow when it comes to food. 
Jees i even took my own coffee  
as for the snoring there is a guy called Hamish who snores for scotland or so ive heard lol no one give him death threats. 

There are so many plus sides to taking the coach and Tony and Steve do a great job at kicking everyone in to gear and making sure we all have our paper work in check


----------



## Xavier

I should be going if I can organise some suitable things for transporting a rep or two back in, even if I can't i'll be going for the experience. Should be going via coach, bit peeved all my attempts to get people to come along have failed. All that traveling by myself should be interesting though, anyone ever traveled via coach by themselves? Was it easy enough to talk to people?


----------



## Triangulum

Xavier said:


> I should be going if I can organise some suitable things for transporting a rep or two back in, even if I can't i'll be going for the experience. Should be going via coach, bit peeved all my attempts to get people to come along have failed. All that traveling by myself should be interesting though, anyone ever traveled via coach by themselves? Was it easy enough to talk to people?


Can't Say I've Been Before. But I Imagine it is all friendly :] We All have one interest at the end of the day. It's a paradise for most of us, Getting to speak about reptiles for a hole bus trip, and meet fantastic people. I can't wait! :]


----------



## the-tick

if it's a snorer you need I'ms ya man


----------



## elliottreed

im off with moshpitviper and crownan

xx


----------



## Xavier

Meltos said:


> Can't Say I've Been Before. But I Imagine it is all friendly :] We All have one interest at the end of the day. It's a paradise for most of us, Getting to speak about reptiles for a hole bus trip, and meet fantastic people. I can't wait! :]


Aye i'm really looking forward to it, just got a bit scared at the prospect of doing the entire journey without knowing anyone the silly thoughts of "oh no ... what if everyone knows each other, then it's just me trying to mussel in on the conversation" thoughts. Might be the effect of posting after work though, does strange things to your thought patterns :lol2:

It sounds a dream, really cannot wait. Should really book my holiday now before it's too late XD


----------



## chris_wade

im sure ull be fine and there all lovely 
im pretty scared driving there whole way there, never driven abroad.
should be an adventure


----------



## Paul Chase

Xavier said:


> I should be going if I can organise some suitable things for transporting a rep or two back in, even if I can't i'll be going for the experience. Should be going via coach, bit peeved all my attempts to get people to come along have failed. All that traveling by myself should be interesting though, anyone ever traveled via coach by themselves? Was it easy enough to talk to people?


I went with a mate and my son (on one of the coaches), but every one was friendly enough so dont worry you will be ok.: victory:


----------



## Sarracenia

Earlier I noticed that coachtotheshow.com's show and booking sections are "currently being updated". Does this by any chance mean that tickets may be available in the next couple of days? I certainly hope so. How fast do tickets normally sell by? a few days?


----------



## chris_wade

tickets, can we not pay on the door? keep me informed so i dont miss out lol


----------



## purejurrasic

Sarracenia said:


> Earlier I noticed that coachtotheshow.com's show and booking sections are "currently being updated". Does this by any chance mean that tickets may be available in the next couple of days? I certainly hope so. How fast do tickets normally sell by? a few days?


The updates are to the whole system, being moved to a secure server and employing high encryption.

Tickets for the coach should be available within the next fortnight, delayed a little as I was in rheda last week end and at kettering show this weekend.

Entrance to the show tickets can be brought at the door, but coming with us means we can get them for you and hand them out in the cafe.


----------



## tarantulabarn

purejurrasic said:


> Entrance to the show tickets can be brought at the door, but coming with us means we can get them for you and hand them out in the cafe.


And they are half price


----------



## purejurrasic

tarantulabarn said:


> And they are half price


LOL, the words out, cat and bag come to mind !!

Was keeping that little snippet of info for the launch date !

spoil sport :bash:


----------



## Hamish

tarantulabarn said:


> And they are half price


being scotting thats my second favourite price :notworthy:


----------



## tarantulabarn

Hamish said:


> being scotting thats my second favourite price :notworthy:


you up for babysitting again james


----------



## Paul Chase

Are you going to be doing a cambridge pick-up again for september.


----------



## madaboutreptiles

Paul Chase said:


> Are you going to be doing a cambridge pick-up again for september.


Same here...........the terrible twosome will be there....:lol2:


----------



## Grakky

*waits patiently for tickets to come on sale*


----------



## purejurrasic

Paul Chase said:


> Are you going to be doing a cambridge pick-up again for september.


Yes, plus three new pick ups to the west !


----------



## Young_Gun

purejurrasic said:


> Yes, plus three new pick ups to the west !


Go west young man.
:lol2:

Anyone in two minds about the coach, should kick the other mind in the face and book the ticket while it's recoverin, great trip and the people are fine, plus you will always have some loudmouth there to talk to you if you go on your own


----------



## Crownan

BUS OF DOOM BUS OF DOOM!

At least we wont be missed! All in Black, loud metal, smokey and smelly.....AWESOME!

See Y'all there!


----------



## tarantulabarn

Grakky said:


> *waits patiently for tickets to come on sale*


Its taking a bit of time to launch these ones, we have had to change the site a bit cos of new regulations regarding confidential info etc and new laws on imigration etc, ya know, all the boring stuff. Will be well worth the wait though

If you are interested in goin pm me ya email addy and i will let you know as soon as they are released, these are going to go quickly as september is the most popular show

still waiting to hear from the west to see if we can get enough interest


----------



## Paul Chase

purejurrasic said:


> Yes, plus three new pick ups to the west !


is the luxary coach going to be picking up at cambrigde though. well interested in that one


----------



## Moshpitviper

Crownan said:


> BUS OF DOOM BUS OF DOOM!
> 
> At least we wont be missed! All in Black, loud metal, smokey and smelly.....AWESOME!
> 
> See Y'all there!


It is OOOOON !!!!!


----------



## Grakky

tarantulabarn said:


> Its taking a bit of time to launch these ones, we have had to change the site a bit cos of new regulations regarding confidential info etc and new laws on imigration etc, ya know, all the boring stuff. Will be well worth the wait though
> 
> If you are interested in goin pm me ya email addy and i will let you know as soon as they are released, these are going to go quickly as september is the most popular show
> 
> still waiting to hear from the west to see if we can get enough interest


 
yeah I understand, all those flippin' rules and regs eh?

will PM addy to ya now


----------



## purejurrasic

Paul Chase said:


> is the luxary coach going to be picking up at cambrigde though. well interested in that one


No, sorry, the cost was rather prohibitive on that, would have worked out around £175 a seat from ashford only !


----------



## Diablo

Tony Reserve two tickets for me  lol 


Going to be a good trip all I can say to those who haven't been before is take a chill pill in the queue those germans damn are arsey. Anyway if you do decide to take the coach you will have plenty to talk to just be warned of the pitbull downstairs ( He likes to be called Steve and tickled under his chin  )

And you will be fine


----------



## the-tick

shite need one but can't pay till 28th......are they selling now ?


----------



## Grakky

Diablo said:


> Tony Reserve two tickets for me  lol
> 
> 
> *Going to be a good trip all I can say to those who haven't been before is take a chill pill in the queue those germans damn are arsey*. Anyway if you do decide to take the coach you will have plenty to talk to just be warned of the pitbull downstairs ( He likes to be called Steve and tickled under his chin  )
> 
> And you will be fine


 
that's probably the bit I'll find the hardest, I can be a stressy cow at times if people annoy me. 

May brush up my german skills too....


----------



## Young_Gun

It's easy, 'Ein Moven Outen Zee Wayen, NOWEN!'.

:whistling2:


----------



## purejurrasic

Sorry paul, not reserving seats, there will be plenty to go round.

Steves just offering to let people know when they go on sale.


----------



## madaboutreptiles

Young_Gun said:


> It's easy, 'Ein Moven Outen Zee Wayen, NOWEN!'.
> 
> :whistling2:


 
SCHNELL!!!!!


----------



## Diablo

purejurrasic said:


> Sorry paul, not reserving seats, there will be plenty to go round.
> 
> Steves just offering to let people know when they go on sale.


Lol Tony i know mate  

Its a bloody warm day and the pollen count is up.


----------



## Young_Gun

Palmanda said:


> SCHNELL!!!!!


I did hear a few people mentioning something about '2-0 Wanna start another?' but no clue what they were on about.

I just hope that big black security guy doesn't look at me like he doesn't know whether to kill me or bum me again, wasn't fun.


----------



## Grakky

Young_Gun said:


> It's easy, 'Ein Moven Outen Zee Wayen, NOWEN!'.
> 
> :whistling2:





Palmanda said:


> SCHNELL!!!!!


 
LOL !!!

I don't know why it's funny, it just is.


Schnell is the best, we get a lot of german students in our area, and I nearly collapsed laughing when a load were running quickly over a road shouting 'schnell! schnell!'

My old german teacher used to teach us german insults and stuff, I'll see if I can dig out my old school notebook.


----------



## tarantulabarn

Tony is working flat ot to get the site updated within the next week or so so there will be plenty of time to book, i have got a couple of breeder that want their name and logo on the shirts, just waiting for their reply, though this wont delay the site, then its pretty much done. 

Should get time then to start my shopping list:lol2:


----------



## Young_Gun

Grakky said:


> LOL !!!
> 
> I don't know why it's funny, it just is.
> 
> 
> Schnell is the best, we get a lot of german students in our area, and I nearly collapsed laughing when a load were running quickly over a road shouting 'schnell! schnell!'
> 
> My old german teacher used to teach us german insults and stuff, I'll see if I can dig out my old school notebook.


You can try:

Fick dich

Verpiss dich

Mögest Du ewig in der Hölle schmoren

Backpfeifengesicht

Schweinepriester

Arschloch

Fotze


----------



## Grakky

Young_Gun said:


> You can try:
> 
> Fick dich
> 
> Verpiss dich
> 
> Mögest Du ewig in der Hölle schmoren
> 
> Backpfeifengesicht
> 
> Schweinepriester
> 
> Arschloch
> 
> Fotze


 
lol nice, although a translation would be helpful. Though some I can guess. :lol2:


----------



## Young_Gun

Grakky said:


> lol nice, although a translation would be helpful. Though some I can guess. :lol2:


Thats the fun part, guage em by the reactions :whistling2:


----------



## Grakky

Young_Gun said:


> Thats the fun part, guage em by the reactions :whistling2:


 
haha, so if I said to someone:

"Mögest Du ewig in der Hölle schmoren"

would they be more likely to shrug and turn away, or gasp and slap me upside-da-head?


----------



## madaboutreptiles

I just hope that big black security guy doesn't look at me like he doesn't know whether to kill me or bum me again, wasn't fun.[/quote]


wasn't fun? so you say...............he had a smile on his face.....:lol2:


----------



## Young_Gun

Palmanda said:


> I just hope that big black security guy doesn't look at me like he doesn't know whether to kill me or bum me again, wasn't fun.


 
wasn't fun? so you say...............he had a smile on his face.....:lol2:[/quote]
Thats what made me want to do a cry inside.


----------



## chameleonpaul

I cant wait, I hope i dont miss the tickets lol.
I am worried about bringing animals back after the last people lost some.


----------



## Diablo

Its not as bad as Young Gun crappin himself when the Coach made a noise at customs lmao.


----------



## madaboutreptiles

Diablo said:


> Its not as bad as Young Gun crappin himself when the Coach made a noise at customs lmao.


That will be after the Big Black security guard had his way with him.....:whistling2:


----------



## Diablo

Palmanda said:


> That will be after the Big Black security guard had his way with him.....:whistling2:


Lol I couldn't imagen what was going through his mind lmao.


----------



## madaboutreptiles

Diablo said:


> Lol I couldn't imagen what was going through his mind lmao.


Who.....young gun or the Guard......:lol2:


----------



## Diablo

Palmanda said:


> Who.....young gun or the Guard......:lol2:


Both Lol


----------



## Hamish

tarantulabarn said:


> you up for babysitting again james


yep of course steve, i presume it will be both damian and nathan as those 2 seem joined at the hip :lol2:


----------



## king_pike

emma_fyfe said:


> cost me £75 for the coach, and 10euros to get in: victory:


were can we get the coach from and i did not think that we can take herps on the coach


----------



## Young_Gun

king_pike said:


> were can we get the coach from and i did not think that we can take herps on the coach


There are a number of pick up points across the UK and one in Scotland, Coachtotheshow.com ~ Home has the relevant information on it, herps can be brought back but must be declared and stored in the hold with all the other animals, not on your person or anywhere else on the coach.

If your bringin back any fragile or extremely temp dependant animals have a word with one of the organisers and they will do whatever they can to make sure they have a safe trip


----------



## Shadow_Eyed

What are the sellers like with bartering? Do they negotiate at all or is it pretty much you pay the price that you see? Only ask because I remember someone saying that some of the dealers were offering deals like buy one high end morph, get a het for that morph free!


----------



## cornmorphs

Shadow_Eyed said:


> What are the sellers like with bartering? Do they negotiate at all or is it pretty much you pay the price that you see? Only ask because I remember someone saying that some of the dealers were offering deals like buy one high end morph, get a het for that morph free!


most will barter, i have had a couple get upset though lol


----------



## Young_Gun

Shadow_Eyed said:


> What are the sellers like with bartering? Do they negotiate at all or is it pretty much you pay the price that you see? Only ask because I remember someone saying that some of the dealers were offering deals like buy one high end morph, get a het for that morph free!


Thats usually what they would do anywhere else anyway, like male het pied royals, they are worthless basically on their own so pairs are about £50 more than lone female price.

Barter with them, they shouldn't get offended, I knocked over 80 euro off the price of a snake and over 150 off the price of a pair of P.Baroni, so its definitely worthwhile, even if it's 5-10 euro over 5 animals, that means you have an extra 50 euro to buy something, even if it only pays for your food and drink for the day, it's better than nothing


----------



## madaboutreptiles

cornmorphs said:


> most will barter, i have had a couple get upset though lol


Funny that.............:lol2:


----------



## cornmorphs

Palmanda said:


> Funny that.............:lol2:


lol, well i found this hamm to be very expensive.. lets be honest about it, they are taking advantage of the fact that so many english go now.. so the prices go up for us (ok, dont sue me, welsh, scots, roi etc lol)


----------



## madaboutreptiles

cornmorphs said:


> lol, well i found this hamm to be very expensive.. lets be honest about it, they are taking advantage of the fact that so many english go now.. so the prices go up for us (ok, dont sue me, welsh, scots, roi etc lol)


 
I agree....it wasnt all that cheap compared to the UK shows to be honest

One or two bargins but they were few and far between


----------



## cornmorphs

Palmanda said:


> I agree....it wasnt all that cheap compared to the UK shows to be honest
> 
> One or two bargins but they were few and far between


its worth going, but i think people shouldnt expect the bargains that they hear of all the time..
people saying stuff like 'snow corns at 20e and geckos at 8e' just dont help.


----------



## madaboutreptiles

cornmorphs said:


> its worth going, but i think people shouldnt expect the bargains that they hear of all the time..
> people saying stuff like 'snow corns at 20e and geckos at 8e' just dont help.


I will be going in september for sure but I think I will pre order all mine again :whistling2:...........I diddnt buy much from the show at all really......


----------



## Young_Gun

Palmanda said:


> I will be going in september for sure but I think I will pre order all mine again :whistling2:...........I diddnt buy much from the show at all really......


September is far busier and you will find more choice and plenty more bargains with people sellin 07 stuff off to make room for 08's or just people sellin cheap 08's.

Hopefully gonna work it so I can attend


----------



## Shadow_Eyed

All being well il be there. Just gona build myself a rack in preparation...... :lol2:


----------



## madaboutreptiles

Young_Gun said:


> September is far busier and you will find more choice and plenty more bargains with people sellin 07 stuff off to make room for 08's or just people sellin cheap 08's.
> 
> Hopefully gonna work it so I can attend


I tend to order all mine in the US and collect them there......but I will keep a few Euro's for the bargins.....


----------



## Young_Gun

Palmanda said:


> I tend to order all mine in the US and collect them there......but I will keep a few Euro's for the bargins.....


Same here, either through there or from some EU breeders I know who don't try and charge me silly show prices :lol2:

Getting a 1.2 of R.Boulengeri stupidly cheap from a mate who I got my Albino Hoggie off, after getting the Baroni I love stupid nosed snakes even more now :lol2:


----------



## madaboutreptiles

Young_Gun said:


> Same here, either through there or from some EU breeders I know who don't try and charge me silly show prices :lol2:
> 
> Getting a 1.2 of R.Boulengeri stupidly cheap from a mate who I got my Albino Hoggie off, after getting the Baroni I love stupid nosed snakes even more now :lol2:


Dont know what I am going for this time......corns for sure and maybe some Royals......:mf_dribble:


----------



## jarcat

Hiya, would i need any licence's if i am being picked up from birmingham, like the eight hours one... ive never been before and all these licence's are confusing me ??? xx


----------



## purejurrasic

jarcat said:


> Hiya, would i need any licence's if i am being picked up from birmingham, like the eight hours one... ive never been before and all these licence's are confusing me ??? xx


 
Hi Yah

You dont need any licences for non dwa if they are just your new pets and your not making money from them.


----------



## chameleonpaul

I will order most of mine before I think.
Depending on what I get.
Then maybe pick up a few bits when im there 
I cant wait.


----------



## Storm Python

*Might sound stupid but whats the max size of a snake i can bring back on coach. Do they sell adult boids or is it just neonates/juveniles they sell.*

*Also is there a max limit to the amount of full polly boxes we can bring back.*


----------



## Young_Gun

StormTrooper said:


> *Might sound stupid but whats the max size of a snake i can bring back on coach. Do they sell adult boids or is it just neonates/juveniles they sell.*
> 
> *Also is there a max limit to the amount of full polly boxes we can bring back.*


As long as the animal will fit inside your poly box it's not a problem on size, you get 2 poly boxes in the hold per seat


----------



## Storm Python

Young_Gun said:


> As long as the animal will fit inside your poly box it's not a problem on size, you get 2 poly boxes in the hold per seat


Nice 1 mate. Not been before so not sure what to expect. Do you have rough meaturements of polly box?


----------



## the-tick

now here's potentially stupid question no.348957023572.

Can I buy more than 1 entrance ticket as I should hopefully be meeting my german chum there ?


----------



## Shadow_Eyed

Young_Gun said:


> As long as the animal will fit inside your poly box it's not a problem on size, you get 2 poly boxes in the hold per seat



How many hatchling corn tubs do you think you could fit in a poly box?


----------



## Young_Gun

StormTrooper said:


> Nice 1 mate. Not been before so not sure what to expect. Do you have rough meaturements of polly box?


Most are different sizes, depends what size you want to take mate, some are deep and long, deep but short, long but thin etc etc.

Most common ones are usually like 3ftx2.5ftx2ft.




the-tick said:


> now here's potentially stupid question no.348957023572.
> 
> Can I buy more than 1 entrance ticket as I should hopefully be meeting my german chum there ?


I don't see why not, if you can't get one from Steve or Tony then queue up and buy one from the windows 



Shadow_Eyed said:


> How many hatchling corn tubs do you think you could fit in a poly box?


I'd say safely, allowing for air flow in the standard sized poly box you could get 20 - 25 hatchling sized corn tubs inside.


----------



## Shadow_Eyed

Young_Gun said:


> I'd say safely, allowing for air flow in the standard sized poly box you could get 20 - 25 hatchling sized corn tubs inside.



Lol, should be plenty big enough then!! Im only thinkin about getting about 6, and maybe something else if anything catches my eye!! :lol2:


----------



## Storm Python

Young_Gun said:


> Most common ones are usually like 3ftx2.5ftx2ft.


Wow thats a lot bigger than i thought. And 2 you say? Now thats giving me ideas.
Not sure if im going yet.
Might beg diablo to be my personal shopper instead.:whistling2:


----------



## jarcat

Do we have to take the polly boxes and what are they ,,, god i feel like a right f*cking numpty!!!
but if you have never been i guess questions need to be asked,..... im guessing polystirene boxes??? (english sh*t )

xxxx
Amy xx


----------



## Young_Gun

StormTrooper said:


> Wow thats a lot bigger than i thought. And 2 you say? Now thats giving me ideas.
> Not sure if im going yet.
> Might beg diablo to be my personal shopper instead.:whistling2:


You get 2 poly boxes per ticket/seat, you can buy a spare seat and have 4 aswell if you needed to :lol2:





jarcat said:


> Do we have to take the polly boxes and what are they ,,, god i feel like a right f*cking numpty!!!
> but if you have never been i guess questions need to be asked,..... im guessing polystirene boxes??? (english sh*t )
> 
> xxxx
> Amy xx


Polystyrene boxes aye, you can either take them with you or pick them up at the shop, they were between 5 - 12 euro there and the 12 euro ones could have fitted a small child in comfortably :lol2:


----------



## Shadow_Eyed

I know its hard to say, but for all the people that have been to hamm before, what do you think the price difference will be for corn morphs?


----------



## Young_Gun

Shadow_Eyed said:


> I know its hard to say, but for all the people that have been to hamm before, what do you think the price difference will be for corn morphs?


The price difference isn't really comparable, some sellers/breeders will sell of stupidly cheap and some will sell average price with others selling highly, just like sellers over here, I think there will be plenty about but your best bet will always be pre ordering and collecting at the show if your after a particular morph.


----------



## Triangulum

Still No Update On Bookin? :[


----------



## Young_Gun

Meltos said:


> Still No Update On Bookin? :[


Give em a chance mate, the whole site is being reworked and it's April, the shows in September.:lol2:


----------



## Triangulum

I wasn't meaning it like that, was just checking. I know he's got a lot on his plate :]


----------



## Grakky

Steve said earlier this week that it will be in about 10 days



...ish


----------



## Triangulum

Grakky said:


> Steve said earlier this week that it will be in about 10 days
> 
> 
> 
> ...ish


Thanks, Much Appreciated :]


----------



## purejurrasic

Just thought I would let you all know why there is a bit of a delay.

When I done the website, it was done fast, and was only really designed for IE6.

Many of you will know, there are many browsers on the market, and many work in different ways.

Much of the time is being spent on ensureing that the site looks good and works as expected in all browsers, and takes into account browser settings.

Also, I have had to make sure it can handle all the differernt pick up points on different coaches in a user friendly way, so booking is clear and easy.

In addition, changes in rules etc have forced us to start collecting info on nationalities, and shortly we will need to collect passport numbers. At the moment , numbers are not needed, but we have to be ready for the change.

In order to collect all this infomation, we have purchased a secure server cert and have recoded the booking pages to transmitt your data so that it can not be intercepted. We also have to encrypt the data in the database.

This is all in addtion to adding info on cites, welfare, and jigging the terms etc. and looking into security of emails etc.

All this and finding a new coach company, a hold up on talks with the organisers due to them being involved in legal action else where, and sorting out new timetables to avoid the rush at ashford should there be unforseen delays.

Oh, and arranging cheap travel insurance !

We have plenty of time, and there will be more seats available for sept, I know its a pain having to wait, but bear with us, its worth it !


----------



## chameleonpaul

I dont see why everyone is bothered by the wait, The show isnt till September lol.


----------



## the-tick

it's like a christmas sale lol OPEN ALREADY 

cool there's so much work going on to keep us all above board :no1::no1:


----------



## Triangulum

chameleonpaul said:


> I dont see why everyone is bothered by the wait, The show isnt till September lol.


Scared I Wont Get A Ticket, All The Interest :]


----------



## the-tick

/me carries on sharpening elbow spikes..........


----------



## Hamish

purejurrasic said:


> sorting out new timetables to avoid the rush at ashford should there be unforseen delays.quote]
> 
> does that mean in sept i might get the chance of the famous ashford grill instead of half a smoke and rushing people back onto the coach :lol2:


----------



## cornmorphs

Hamish said:


> purejurrasic said:
> 
> 
> 
> sorting out new timetables to avoid the rush at ashford should there be unforseen delays.quote]
> 
> does that mean in sept i might get the chance of the famous ashford grill instead of half a smoke and rushing people back onto the coach :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah that food was pretty tasty, or was it the beer? maybe it was the 50odd inch plasma screen? i cant make my mind up, but it was a nice place :whistling2:
Click to expand...


----------



## Hamish

cornmorphs said:


> Hamish said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah that food was pretty tasty, or was it the beer? maybe it was the 50odd inch plasma screen? i cant make my mind up, but it was a nice place :whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :censor::censor::censor::censor::censor::censor::censor:
Click to expand...


----------



## Sarracenia

Is it true that Hamm is mainly a snake show? I have seen countless photos from Hamm showing a lot of snakes (particularly boas and pythons), but hardly any with lizards. Being more of a "lizard person", I don't want to go to Hamm just to come home without my desired Tokays, Cresties, Croc Skink and Japanese Cave Geckos. Do I even have a chance of finding these species at Hamm? I assume Cresties (and possibly Tokays) are there, but what about the others?


----------



## Young_Gun

Sarracenia said:


> Is it true that Hamm is mainly a snake show? I have seen countless photos from Hamm showing a lot of snakes (particularly boas and pythons), but hardly any with lizards. Being more of a "lizard person", I don't want to go to Hamm just to come home without my desired Tokays, Cresties, Croc Skink and Japanese Cave Geckos. Do I even have a chance of finding these species at Hamm? I assume Cresties (and possibly Tokays) are there, but what about the others?


Plenty of Tribo's there, more EU breeders of them than all the other breeders put together, saw Red and White eyes there.

Plenty of Gecko species about, if your after something particular, find a breeder, buy/deposit for the animal and collect at the show, always gonna be your best bet 

There is a selection of lizards at Hamm usually, ranging from leos to some of the rarer stuff.


----------



## Sarracenia

Young_Gun said:


> Plenty of Tribo's there, more EU breeders of them than all the other breeders put together, saw Red and White eyes there.
> 
> Plenty of Gecko species about, if your after something particular, find a breeder, buy/deposit for the animal and collect at the show, always gonna be your best bet
> 
> There is a selection of lizards at Hamm usually, ranging from leos to some of the rarer stuff.


Are most of Tribs and Tokays CB? Regarding the Cresties, are there ever rare morphs like Halloweens and Moonglows, or just basics such as Flame or Buckskin?
Also, how do I go about finding certain breeders that go to Hamm? Do I just need to do a bit of searching? I hope that wasn't too many questions.


----------



## Young_Gun

Sarracenia said:


> Are most of Tribs and Tokays CB? Regarding the Cresties, are there ever rare morphs like Halloweens and Moonglows, or just basics such as Flame or Buckskin?
> Also, how do I go about finding certain breeders that go to Hamm? Do I just need to do a bit of searching? I hope that wasn't too many questions.


Tribs CB some WC/CF's there, tokays were mainly WC/CF but there was one bloke with CB, basics were all I saw but I wasn't looking for cresties, Dals, flames, bucks, oranges, pins, harleys, saw a lavender and a creamsicle.

Basically yeah, check out the hamm site and check out EU breeders and drop them an e-mail.


----------



## titch

Don't suppose they had any Rosy Boa's did they??


----------



## serz

im gunna start saving now to go to the september or december one


----------



## Young_Gun

titch said:


> Don't suppose they had any Rosy Boa's did they??


Saw two stalls with rosys, one stall had albinos aswell.


----------



## titch

Young_Gun said:


> Saw two stalls with rosys, one stall had albinos aswell.


Thank's YG, don't suppose you saw a price at all? :crazy:


----------



## Young_Gun

titch said:


> Thank's YG, don't suppose you saw a price at all? :crazy:


Normals were smallish 07's and were 40 euro each, I didn't check prices on the other table sorry.


----------



## titch

Young_Gun said:


> Normals were smallish 07's and were 40 euro each, I didn't check prices on the other table sorry.


Tutt well pay more attention next time! :lol2: :crazy:

(joke)


Could well be going in sept with hubby so will have a good look round.


----------



## Sarracenia

If I manage to get tickets for the Hamm coach, I'll be planning to get some Japanese Cave Geckos. Considering that they are CITES 2 (I think), would I just need a receipt? And on the coach (after the show, at customs), does everyone fill out a form stating what they bought? That's what I've heard, anyway. :smile:


----------



## tarantulabarn

Sarracenia said:


> If I manage to get tickets for the Hamm coach, I'll be planning to get some Japanese Cave Geckos. Considering that they are CITES 2 (I think), would I just need a receipt? And on the coach (after the show, at customs), does everyone fill out a form stating what they bought? That's what I've heard, anyway. :smile:


Yes you will need to get a reciept from the seller with as musch detail as possible, ie: his/her name address, and yes you have to fill in a form declaring what you have purchased, this is incase we get a stop at customs

It has also come to our attention that a passenger actually put his coat in his poly box and took his animals back in his back pack on the coach

YOU KNOW WHO YOU ARE AND ARE NOW BANNED FROM FUTURE COACH TRIPS!

I will not have the whole trip spolt for everyone else because someone thinks they can get away with breaking the rules,


----------



## Diablo

Bloody Hell Steve is it who I think it is................................... 

He Deserves to be banned he broke all the rules!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## freekygeeky

eeek!!
we will be driving there this yeear, as we are goign for just wood etc etc, we coudl do with a car! lol


----------



## jonnydotcom

tarantulabarn said:


> It has also come to our attention that a passenger actually put his coat in his poly box and took his animals back in his back pack on the coach
> 
> YOU KNOW WHO YOU ARE AND ARE NOW BANNED FROM FUTURE COACH TRIPS!
> 
> I will not have the whole trip spolt for everyone else because someone thinks they can get away with breaking the rules,


 
it wasn't me:notworthy: even thought i did get mistaken for someone who did.
it was very embarrassing been pulled off the coach.


----------



## Diablo

jonnydotcom said:


> it wasn't me:notworthy: even thought i did get mistaken for someone who did.
> it was very embarrassing been pulled off the coach.


Lol That would of been me who pulled you off the coach Lol


----------



## chameleonpaul

Why would someone do that ?
Take it in their backpack ?


----------



## Young_Gun

chameleonpaul said:


> Why would someone do that ?
> Take it in their backpack ?


Because there is always one tit who thinks their way is better and they have the right to endanger 140+ peoples animals


----------



## chameleonpaul

Thanks for the reply, How did they endanger other peoples animals, I thought it was their animals they put in their rucksack :crazy:


----------



## Young_Gun

chameleonpaul said:


> Thanks for the reply, How did they endanger other peoples animals, I thought it was their animals they put in their rucksack :crazy:


If customs had searched the coach, found his box empty after Steve/Tony providing the list of what was in each box, then customs would have turned the coach upside down, and likely confiscated any animals they felt like once they found a rucksack full of snakes.


----------



## tarantulabarn

chameleonpaul said:


> Thanks for the reply, How did they endanger other peoples animals, I thought it was their animals they put in their rucksack :crazy:


If we had have had to stop at customs, which can appen on any trip, and they found animals on the coach they would go through absolutely everything on board, the idea is not to give them any reason whatsoever to think anything is wrong, not that it ever is, well only when ths kind of thing happens,
the coaches are public service vechicles and as such have rules regarding animals in the passenger compartment, 

Also animal health issue arise from having animals bumping around n a back pack

Then people wonder why their animals dont make it back alive!!!

This is why it is taking a bit of time to get the site right, we are having to simplify the rules explainng in laimens terms what is expected of everyone who goes, including us, these are not our rules but the coach companies and animal health,defra and customs.


----------



## chameleonpaul

I get it now, Thanks Roy and TarantularBarn.
I cant wait and I will be skint for the rest of the Year !!


----------



## jonnydotcom

Diablo said:


> Lol That would of been me who pulled you off the coach Lol


 
so it was you was it:bash:

only joking,

once again cheers to you all for a excellent trip, hopefully if i go again i wont get pulled off the coach:blush:


----------



## Sarracenia

Any updates on the September Hamm trip? 

I was wondering, is the coach very noisy? What about the show itself? Also, should I expect to come home with all of the species I want to buy, or am I unlikely to find things like a pair of Japanese Cave Geckos or CB baby Tokays?


----------



## deano2

It has also come to our attention that a passenger actually put his coat in his poly box and took his animals back in his back pack on the coach

YOU KNOW WHO YOU ARE AND ARE NOW BANNED FROM FUTURE COACH TRIPS!

I will not have the whole trip spolt for everyone else because someone thinks they can get away with breaking the rules,[/quote]


Good on you steve pi?? takers:whip:


----------



## purejurrasic

Update

Very close to opening booking, probs gona be tommorrow morning.

Watch this space, but dont worry, theres loads of space !


----------



## Young_Gun

Sarracenia said:


> Any updates on the September Hamm trip?
> 
> I was wondering, is the coach very noisy? What about the show itself? Also, should I expect to come home with all of the species I want to buy, or am I unlikely to find things like a pair of Japanese Cave Geckos or CB baby Tokays?


Coach is ok for noise, some ambient talking and laughing the whole way there but most people fall asleep at night for a bit, the show itself is noisy but not to the extent of screaming to be heard, just sorta what you would expect with so many people under the one roof, it is hot and you do catch the lovely scent of sweat throughout the day though.

CB tokays and Japanese Cave Geckos, you are best finding a breeder/seller prior to the show and purchasing/putting a deposit on the animals and collecting at the show


----------



## Sarracenia

Young_Gun said:


> CB tokays and Japanese Cave Geckos, you are best finding a breeder/seller prior to the show and purchasing/putting a deposit on the animals and collecting at the show


Do I just need to go hunting aroung through gecko classifieds then? I've done a fair amount of Google searches, but just can't find anything. Should I just wait until the day if I can't find anything else?


----------



## Athravan

Sarracenia said:


> Do I just need to go hunting aroung through gecko classifieds then? I've done a fair amount of Google searches, but just can't find anything. Should I just wait until the day if I can't find anything else?


Are you looking at the german classifieds? You may need a translator but the big german classified sites is where you're most likely to find them... and also by googling for breeders, and then contacting them direct, even if not attending themselves, people can often send animals to Hamm with friends/colleagues.


----------



## Young_Gun

Sarracenia said:


> Do I just need to go hunting aroung through gecko classifieds then? I've done a fair amount of Google searches, but just can't find anything. Should I just wait until the day if I can't find anything else?


Try putting a wanted advert up on the Terrastatika site, Kingsnake.com etc.


----------



## emma_fyfe

so whos likely to be going by coach this time then?


----------



## Young_Gun

emma_fyfe said:


> so whos likely to be going by coach this time then?


If I can make it then I'll be goin by coach again, was fun


----------



## emma_fyfe

Young_Gun said:


> If I can make it then I'll be goin by coach again, was fun


might see you there then, were thinking of going by coach again


----------



## chameleonpaul

I should be.


----------



## Young_Gun

emma_fyfe said:


> might see you there then, were thinking of going by coach again


Excellent, should be fun.



chameleonpaul said:


> I should be.


See you there mate


----------



## Athravan

Jealous of you all! :lol2:


----------



## Paul Chase

Athravan said:


> Jealous of you all! :lol2:


Why :crazy::crazy:


----------



## Athravan

Paul Chase said:


> Why :crazy::crazy:


I can't go *cries*


----------



## madaboutreptiles

Athravan said:


> I can't go *cries*


 
I can........:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Athravan

Palmanda said:


> I can........:Na_Na_Na_Na:


Swaps.. you go on my honeymoon.. and I'll go to Hamm? :whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## Young_Gun

Athravan said:


> Swaps.. you go on my honeymoon.. and I'll go to Hamm? :whistling2::whistling2:


DeR!

Honeymoon to Germany, quick detour on the way home to Hamm 

:whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## madaboutreptiles

Athravan said:


> Swaps.. you go on my honeymoon.. and I'll go to Hamm? :whistling2::whistling2:


I think your future hubby may be a little disapointed if I turned up instead of you.............:lol2:


have your honeymoon in Hamm.......everyones happy then...:no1:


----------



## Young_Gun

Palmanda said:


> I think your future hubby may be a little disapointed if I turned up instead of you.............:lol2:
> 
> 
> have your honeymoon in Hamm.......everyones happy then...:no1:


Stop stealin my idea, punk :crazy:

You goin via the coach or drivin over mate?


----------



## Athravan

We've already booked a two week cruise around the greek islands. At least it'll be sunnier than Hamm. Will have to find someone who's driving there to pick up some stuff for me


----------



## madaboutreptiles

Young_Gun said:


> Stop stealin my idea, punk :crazy:
> 
> You goin via the coach or drivin over mate?


 
:lol2: on the coach


----------



## Young_Gun

Palmanda said:


> :lol2: on the coach


I'll see you there, I'll be the loud mouthed scouser


----------



## nuggett5

when is the one on in december? eny one know?


----------



## madaboutreptiles

Young_Gun said:


> I'll see you there, I'll be the loud mouthed scouser


I will be the fat bloke with a big nose and goatie beard probably sitting up the back.....:no1:


----------



## Young_Gun

nuggett5 said:


> when is the one on in december? eny one know?


13th December 2008.

Palmanda, you will need to limit it a bit more mate, too many unshaven fat blokes about, it's the prequisite for rep keepers over 35 I think :whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## Sarracenia

nuggett5 said:


> when is the one on in december? eny one know?


December 13th, I think. Check Coachtotheshow.com.
Beaten to it. >.<
And before I forget, will the September Hamm have the same coaches as the March one, or hasn't it been decided?


----------



## Young_Gun

Sarracenia said:


> December 13th, I think. Check Coachtotheshow.com.
> Beaten to it. >.<
> And before I forget, will the September Hamm have the same coaches as the March one, or hasn't it been decided?


Try dropping Tony (Purejurassic) or Steve (Tarantulabarn) a PM, they will be able to tell you


----------



## emma_fyfe

Young_Gun said:


> I'll see you there, I'll be the loud mouthed scouser


you werent very loud last time...didnt even say hello!:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Shadow_Eyed

I defo want to go, although Im a bit worried the tickets might sell out as I might not be able to buy the tickets for a month or 2 yet :-/


----------



## madaboutreptiles

emma_fyfe said:


> you werent very loud last time...didnt even say hello!:Na_Na_Na_Na:


 
You going again this time Em?


----------



## Young_Gun

emma_fyfe said:


> you werent very loud last time...didnt even say hello!:Na_Na_Na_Na:


I didn't speak to people I don't like :no1:


----------



## bloodcorn

Palmanda said:


> I will be the fat bloke with a big nose and goatie beard probably sitting up the back.....:no1:


:lol2:

I'll be going on the coach again


----------



## madaboutreptiles

neminf said:


> :lol2:
> 
> I'll be going on the coach again


its got to be done..........just got to build another rack before then.....:no1:


----------



## bloodcorn

Palmanda said:


> its got to be done..........just got to build another rack before then.....:no1:


I need the kids to move out so I can have a snake room :lol2:


----------



## emma_fyfe

Young_Gun said:


> I didn't speak to people I don't like :no1:


the only reason you dont like me is cause i have greg. I know your madly in love with him, you couldn't stop looking at him in hamm, and i've seen the msn convos!:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## emma_fyfe

Palmanda said:


> You going again this time Em?


yep probably if i can save enough money! are you?


----------



## Sarracenia

purejurrasic said:


> Update
> 
> Very close to opening booking, probs gona be tommorrow morning.
> 
> Watch this space, but dont worry, theres loads of space !


Are they still going on sale today? I know that there are loads of seats, but I'm a little worried that I'll miss out on such a great opportunity.


----------



## Young_Gun

emma_fyfe said:


> the only reason you dont like me is cause i have greg. I know your madly in love with him, you couldn't stop looking at him in hamm, and i've seen the msn convos!:Na_Na_Na_Na:


Alas, it is true, you have me figured out :blush:




Sarracenia said:


> Are they still going on sale today? I know that there are loads of seats, but I'm a little worried that I'll miss out on such a great opportunity.


Soon as they go on sale you will know about it, there will be a fanfare and very much of a to do, you won't miss out on a seat


----------



## emma_fyfe

Young_Gun said:


> Alas, it is true, you have me figured out :blush:


i'll drop him off to you in hamm:crazy:


----------



## Young_Gun

emma_fyfe said:


> i'll drop him off to you in hamm:crazy:


Yay, swap him for some worms?

carolina hatchlin wasn't it?

:no1::lol2::lol2:


----------



## tarantulabarn

Almost there, any minute now


----------



## Diablo

tarantulabarn said:


> Almost there, any minute now


oooo its on its on  

only joking

I've waited a minute where is it


----------



## shaneo95

Tick Tock Tick Tock


----------



## Sarracenia

Any minute now!?

Great. I can't order tickets until after 6. That's when my dad gets home. :bash:


----------



## chameleonpaul

oooooh im waiting !!!


----------



## Young_Gun

Sarracenia said:


> Any minute now!?
> 
> Great. I can't order tickets until after 6. That's when my dad gets home. :bash:


They won't sell out in 40 minutes, especially as they aren't even available to buy just yet


----------



## Grakky

ooooo are we close?

*waits*


----------



## tarantulabarn

almost...............


----------



## Grakky

tarantulabarn said:


> almost...............


 
*faints*


----------



## tarantulabarn

All Seats Now Sold


----------



## chameleonpaul

Grakky said:


> *faints*



:lol2:


----------



## chameleonpaul

tarantulabarn said:


> All Seats Now Sold


your pissing with me


----------



## tarantulabarn

Na not realy, Tony is just finishing and then he will post hear to let you all know


----------



## purejurrasic

Booking is now open via the new site.

Click the bannar below, or click here

or check out the thread here


Phew, going for a lay down now !!


----------



## -matty-b-

its probs bin asked already but i cba to look through the pages wot dates the march one ???


----------



## purejurrasic

-matty-b- said:


> its probs bin asked already but i cba to look through the pages wot dates the march one ???


The March one?

Lets get sept and dec out the way first eh.


----------



## Young_Gun

-matty-b- said:


> its probs bin asked already but i cba to look through the pages wot dates the march one ???


11 months or so from today :lol2:


----------



## purejurrasic

7 1/2 % sold already !

ok, so its not many, i just wanted to post something ! :blush:


----------



## Young_Gun

purejurrasic said:


> 7 1/2 % sold already !
> 
> ok, so its not many, i just wanted to post something ! :blush:


Behave Tony, you will have Saracena doin her nut :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Shadow_Eyed

How long do you expect tickets to be available before they sell out?


----------



## purejurrasic

Shadow_Eyed said:


> How long do you expect tickets to be available before they sell out?


Who knows, prob a month or so, but there could be a run at any time.

Normally see a lot go at the start of the new month due to paydays etc.


----------



## Shadow_Eyed

purejurrasic said:


> Who knows, prob a month or so, but there could be a run at any time.
> 
> Normally see a lot go at the start of the new month due to paydays etc.


Cheers mate, il be sure to get my ticket with plenty of time :no1: 

Oh, got a question. Poly boxes. I understand its 2 each per ticket, and you can either bring them with you, or buy them at the show? The question I want to ask is about ventilation. Are the boxes you buy at the show ready ventilated? The packing guide on coachtotheshow.com state the ventilation holes should be covered with a fine gauze. Are the ones available at the show up to these requirements? : victory:


----------



## Young_Gun

Shadow_Eyed said:


> Cheers mate, il be sure to get my ticket with plenty of time :no1:
> 
> Oh, got a question. Poly boxes. I understand its 2 each per ticket, and you can either bring them with you, or buy them at the show? The question I want to ask is about ventilation. Are the boxes you buy at the show ready ventilated? The packing guide on coachtotheshow.com state the ventilation holes should be covered with a fine gauze. Are the ones available at the show up to these requirements? : victory:


No, the ones at the show are not ventilated, or if they are it's just a couple of holes someone has poked through the lid/sides with a pen or pencil etc.

You can bring them with you or buy them at the show


----------



## Shadow_Eyed

Tough decision to make: take the girlfriend with me, at the additional cost of £85. Or use the £85 to buy more snakes..... :whistling2:


----------



## Young_Gun

Shadow_Eyed said:


> Tough decision to make: take the girlfriend with me, at the additional cost of £85. Or use the £85 to buy more snakes..... :whistling2:


£85 to buy more snakes mate, every time


----------



## -matty-b-

purejurrasic said:


> The March one?
> 
> Lets get sept and dec out the way first eh.


was just wandering because its my birthday in march so ill have money,etc: victory:


----------



## wingsy

defaintly going on this one.Cant wait.
Where does the bus go from in cardiff?


----------



## Young_Gun

wingsy said:


> defaintly going on this one.Cant wait.
> Where does the bus go from in cardiff?


Drop Tony or Steve a PM, I reckon they might not know themselves just yet though :lol2:


----------



## Shadow_Eyed

So whos got there tickets so far then? Hoping to get mine tomorrow, just awaiting payday, and whether im going alone, or with the gf!! :lol2:


----------



## chameleonpaul

I have mine and the mothers.


----------



## purejurrasic

Still trying to find suitable locations in cardiff, bristol and reading, going to have to drive there ourselves in a couple of weeks time to check it out.


----------



## Shadow_Eyed

Still waiting on a defination decision on whether the gf is coming or not, then i can book my ticket : victory: I dont really want to be a loner all trip!! 

Now come the plans of what to buy so I have some decent future pairings!!!


----------



## Grakky

Shadow_Eyed said:


> Still waiting on a defination decision on whether the gf is coming or not, then i can book my ticket : victory: I dont really want to be a loner all trip!!
> 
> Now come the plans of what to buy so I have some decent future pairings!!!


being a loner is the way forward. I booked just me lol.








I'm such a loser *cries*


----------



## Young_Gun

Grakky said:


> being a loner is the way forward. I booked just me lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm such a loser *cries*


I shall look after yoo 

Shadow, on your own is the best option mate, or at least, without the mrs being there, no limiting factor on your spending then and you don't have to worry about keepin her sweet the whole trip.


----------



## Grakky

Young_Gun said:


> I shall look after yoo
> 
> Shadow, on your own is the best option mate, or at least, without the mrs being there, no limiting factor on your spending then and you don't have to worry about keepin her sweet the whole trip.


 
even though you're bullying me eh? :whistling2:



and yeh, tis why I'm not bringing my OH. If he comes he won't let me buy everything there! I mean, how dare he!


----------



## Young_Gun

Grakky said:


> even though you're bullying me eh? :whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> and yeh, tis why I'm not bringing my OH. If he comes he won't let me buy everything there! I mean, how dare he!


Aye, tis my logic, I can bully you, anyone else tries, I bite their noses off 

Just don't buy crap, like corns, or leos, and you should be fine


----------



## Shadow_Eyed

Young_Gun said:


> Shadow, on your own is the best option mate, or at least, without the mrs being there, no limiting factor on your spending then and you don't have to worry about keepin her sweet the whole trip.


:lol2: Well its looking that way at the minute mate!! I said to her last night 'If you dont come who will control my spending?' She didnt really have an answer, so I have to presume, there is no limit!!!


----------



## Grakky

Young_Gun said:


> Aye, tis my logic, I can bully you, anyone else tries, I bite their noses off
> 
> Just don't buy crap, like corns, or leos, and you should be fine


 
ah ok that's alright then.

I is mainly going for royal pyfonz. then lookings for albino hoggie and mebbes a female lucy texas rat but we shall see, we shall see. The OH will want me to get him a few corns and a leo though.


----------



## Shadow_Eyed

Young_Gun said:


> Just don't buy crap, like corns and you should be fine


Thats part of what im going for :blush: 

hehe!! And possibly an albino hoggy, or some hets, maybe a lav king, and whatever else takes my fancy!! :no1:


----------



## Shadow_Eyed

Grakky said:


> being a loner is the way forward. I booked just me lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm such a loser *cries*


:lol2: Im wont be the only loner then : victory:


----------



## Young_Gun

Grakky said:


> ah ok that's alright then.
> 
> I is mainly going for royal pyfonz. then lookings for albino hoggie and mebbes a female lucy texas rat but we shall see, we shall see. The OH will want me to get him a few corns and a leo though.


If you want bino hoggies, gimme a shout, I am gonna be pre ordering some soon to collect and dey is cheepz 

What royals you after, just normals?


----------



## Grakky

Young_Gun said:


> If you want bino hoggies, gimme a shout, I am gonna be pre ordering some soon to collect and dey is cheepz
> 
> What royals you after, just normals?


 
defo want bino hoggies, 1 or 2. PMs with details or tells me on MSN when I'm next on lol.

As for royals I'd be on the look out for normals, pastels, spiders, yella-bellied and MEBBE binos.


----------



## Young_Gun

Grakky said:


> defo want bino hoggies, 1 or 2. PMs with details or tells me on MSN when I'm next on lol.
> 
> As for royals I'd be on the look out for normals, pastels, spiders, yella-bellied and MEBBE binos.


I'll catch you on msn, can sort you out with most of your list of royals aswell 

MSN will be better me thinky, much to say and the old PM system is not preferred.


----------



## Grakky

Young_Gun said:


> I'll catch you on msn, can sort you out with most of your list of royals aswell
> 
> MSN will be better me thinky, much to say and the old PM system is not preferred.


 
alrighties.

I'd go on now, but I'm at work and web messenger doesnae work.

I may be on v.late tonight, but I will be drunk (probably)

so who knows? Ah well, still got like 5 months to go anyhow!


----------



## Young_Gun

Grakky said:


> alrighties.
> 
> I'd go on now, but I'm at work and web messenger doesnae work.
> 
> I may be on v.late tonight, but I will be drunk (probably)
> 
> so who knows? Ah well, still got like 5 months to go anyhow!


If I'm not out I should be on, going for some drinks from work so bit hit an miss whether I'll be home tonight at all :lol2:


----------



## amazoncat

Isn't there quarantine on hoggies as they're mammals? I'd be really keen to know what the exact rules are on such things.


----------



## Sarracenia

Lol, I thought they meant albino Hog Nose Snakes. :-|
I've seen the occasional photo, but are there quite a few beetles at Hamm? I'm particularly after some Japanese Dynastids, or maybe some generic Stags. Do I have no chance of getting them?


----------



## Shadow_Eyed

Young_Gun said:


> If you want bino hoggies, gimme a shout, I am gonna be pre ordering some soon to collect and dey is cheepz
> 
> What royals you after, just normals?


Mind if i ask how much you expect to pay? Im tempted to pick up 1 or 2 myself : victory:


----------



## purejurrasic

amazoncat said:


> Isn't there quarantine on hoggies as they're mammals? I'd be really keen to know what the exact rules are on such things.


 
Mm, a patten appearing here me thinks.

If you read the thread, its quite clear they are taking about hog no, asse snakes, which I am sure you will know are not mammals.

If you wish to know the rules on mammals via the coach, take a look at the rules on the site. its quite clear. 

Or you can contact animal heath and customs to confirm exact info on mammal imports as we cant give any advice other than 'not on our coach'


----------



## Sarracenia

I'm surprised that I haven't asked this yet, but overall, what is the reptile that is the most available at Hamm? I'd have a guess at Leos or Royals, maybe Corns, but I'm not sure.


----------



## Faith

Erm when we went in march 
the most stocked exotic was bugs and spiders, 
This time round im thinking its going to be royals corns and leos as its breeding season at the moment for all of those. 
You can pick up the more exotic reptiles there as well but if you want a species that isnt readliy available then id find a breeder and order in advance.


----------



## amazoncat

purejurrasic - I will be in Germany before the show takes place so I won't be traveling on the coach anyway.

Between this and the other thread I'm beginning to feel pretty stupid so I think I'll just shut up now.


----------



## purejurrasic

amazoncat said:


> purejurrasic - I will be in Germany before the show takes place so I won't be traveling on the coach anyway.
> 
> Between this and the other thread I'm beginning to feel pretty stupid so I think I'll just shut up now.


Glad you going to be able to enjoy the show, its well worth it no matter how you get there

Sorry that your feeling stupid, wasnt the intention.

<<big hugz>>


----------

